# Two buckth’s !



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Yup, they’re bucks! Found them fruitin it up when I pulled an old card from my camera.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

hard times out in those cold woods


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Looks like homoism is trickled down into the deer heard now


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks like today's humans aren't the only thing confused when it comes to sexuality!!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Broke Back Bucks. Witnessed this along with my boys one year. We still laugh about it.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

You should hang that picture on the feeder to embarrass them.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I think you should make a concerted effort to eliminate those 2 from your herd, ranger.....lol


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey now... they look young... obviously millennials… Maybe one of them identifies as a doe.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

I wonder if they whistle instead of grunt?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

LMAO @ “fruitin it up”! Hilarious. Democrat Deer... what’s the world coming to...


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

9Left said:


> Hey now... they look young... obviously millennials… Maybe one of them identifies as a doe.


As a millennial myself, I hate this comment. But at the same time wish I could like it twice. well done sir


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

aw, lay off of the dude, he knows the rut is coming and he wanted to get some practice in. I feel sorry for the deer in that area.....both male and female


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

cement569 said:


> aw, lay off of the dude, he knows the rut is coming and he wanted to get some practice in. I feel sorry for the deer in that area.....both male and female


I feel sorry for the buck on the receiving end for sure.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I wonder????can you use a doe tag on those two?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^ Good question $diesel$:


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

It can't hurt to ask I guess









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Few years back a buddy of mine shot a deer with both male and female parts...might be one of them. I have also heard of a doe having antlers.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

A buddy of mine shot a doe with spikes years ago. Seriously.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> A buddy of mine shot a doe with spikes years ago. Seriously.


Heels? 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

miked913 said:


> Heels?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


No... just painted dew claws...


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

I had a doe hanging around my yard it had a 8 point rack in velvet in March thought it was a buck ,, until it fed from my hand , and saw no nuts ,,


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I have heard and watched a doe go right by me grunting like a buck. She was loud


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Let's not forget about the bearded hen turkey..


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

This thread has me crying in the restaurant I stopped at for breakfast.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

mmtchell said:


> I had a doe hanging around my yard it had a 8 point rack in velvet in March thought it was a buck ,, until it fed from my hand , and saw no nuts ,,


Thought it was funny you mentioned that. Just saw this in the news.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Mr. A said:


> Thought it was funny you mentioned that. Just saw this in the news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how people always say "caught" I've been deer hunting over 35 years never caught one yet

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

miked913 said:


> I love how people always say "caught" I've been deer hunting over 35 years never caught one yet
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I didn't mention it but that terminology bothered me more than the transforming doe did. Probably has to do with the paper not wanting to be seen as promoting violence or some snowflake s#*t....

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

miked913 said:


> I love how people always say "caught" I've been deer hunting over 35 years never caught one yet
> My wife says that every time I come home from hunting (did you catch one) and I say I was hunting not fishing now I think she says it just to get me going


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Did I hear a banjo?


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

snagless-1 said:


> Did I hear a banjo?


Depends what side of the river your on lol


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> I didn't mention it but that terminology bothered me more than the transforming doe did. Probably has to do with the paper not wanting to be seen as promoting violence or some snowflake s#*t....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yep... and then he calls it a " female doe"..... lol What the heck is that? As opposed to a male doe? Lol!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

miked913 said:


> I love how people always say "caught" I've been deer hunting over 35 years never caught one yet
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


LOL my wife always askes me if I caught a deer. I always say that I don't want to catch one.


----------

